# What's ur favourite air freshener?



## GSTR3301 (Apr 9, 2014)

Funny discussion but what's your favourite? I have a crazy collection using this bad boy atm


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

A.p.e flowerbomb is really good. 

The girls love it and makes my car smell like a sexy little lady lol

Or cg stripper scent when it's been a bad girl


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

California scents for me. Last ages and are cheap for a job lot on ebay.


----------



## GSTR3301 (Apr 9, 2014)

Rascal_69 said:


> A.p.e flowerbomb is really good.
> 
> The girls love it and makes my car smell like a sexy little lady lol
> 
> Or cg stripper scent when it's been a bad girl


Lol never seen it... I like these jap ones real nice also have Carall Glare glass bottle cologne for when ya reli want to impress lol

@Pres Swirl

What's the Cali one like where to buy?


----------



## petesimcock (Aug 2, 2012)

The hubikote air freshener which was in waxy box not too long back smells amaaaaazingly good but only lasts for a couple of hours :/


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Whatever you do don't but Autosmart odourcon bubble gum or their berry blast as it doesn't even give you a whiff of anything after 2 minutes.
p.s where did you get the rocos ones and are they any good.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Rascal_69 said:


> A.p.e flowerbomb is really good.
> 
> The girls love it and makes my car smell like a sexy little lady lol
> 
> Or stripper scent when it's been a bad girl


:lol: legend


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Mitchell & King -Jelly Bean


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Cali scents Coronado cherry , I also like the m&k aura.


----------



## GSTR3301 (Apr 9, 2014)

kev999 said:


> Whatever you do don't but Autosmart odourcon bubble gum or their berry blast as it doesn't even give you a whiff of anything after 2 minutes.
> p.s where did you get the rocos ones and are they any good.


They brill Carall makes probly the best JDM air fresheners and they last! Open your doors whoosh smell that lol. My bro gets them sent over from JP... If your lookin some cud hook you up bro. Lovely addition to anyone's motor


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Auto finesse sweet shop! Absolutely love it


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

You can get them in Halfrauds if you don't want to wait for ebay. You can also get them at Wellesbourne market near Stratford. I like the Laguna breeze and the Santa barbara berry one. I have had scent still coming out after 6 months! When you take into account my paint stripping flatulence, my interior needs all the help it can get.


----------



## skel (Jan 13, 2013)

petesim**** said:


> The hubikote air freshener which was in waxy box not too long back smells amaaaaazingly good but only lasts for a couple of hours :/


Totally agree ,fantastic smell,nearly used mine, need to order more from hubikote soon.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Top is m&k bubblegum, then inspired bubblegum freshner and autokit bubblegum. Love the bubble gum scent and used everything out there and the 3 mentioned to me are best based on scent,use and lasting.


----------



## clap (Aug 26, 2013)

The Yankee Candle ones are decent. Not too strong and a nice selection of smells.


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

I buy 5 assorted Californian scents at Waxstock that lasts the year.


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

i like the chemical guys sprays ( well the leather & stripper scent) & i am trying out the obsession wax air freshener spray in leather scent at the mo & it is very good.i sprayed the interior on monday & it is still almost as strong today.


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

I've got a few Auto Finesse ones, they all smell fantastic but I haven't 'used' them yet as they're still in the packets..

Any idea how long these usually last?


----------



## MCSJase (Jul 1, 2013)

Doesn't smell anymore but I can't throw it away!


----------



## sunnydude959 (Jan 3, 2014)

little trees - Black ice 

smells amazing, and not feminine


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

The AF ones are pretty good and my go to ones. The PB one they trialled is a nice aftershave type one I thought .


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

CG new car smell spray, is my freshener of choice at the moment.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Obsession waxes Redolent. Sandalwood custom fragrance spray that lasts very well.


----------



## bmwrich (Dec 2, 2009)

Tried a few air fresheners and odour eliminator style products in my time....

But time and time again I keep going back to the good old Magic Tree 'Villanorama' Its a classic!!!! :thumb:


----------



## greenyamochop (Mar 26, 2014)

I got the coconut California Scents and have it open all the way, it's been in the car a week and can hardly smell it. Do I have a dud?


----------



## carl robson (Nov 16, 2011)

California Scent cordado cherry for me lasts for ages


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

President Swirl said:


> California scents for me. Last ages and are cheap for a job lot on ebay.


I have found some of the California scents to be rubbish, sorry to say. Some of them didn't smell of any thing.


----------



## carl robson (Nov 16, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I have found some of the California scents to be rubbish, sorry to say. Some of them didn't smell of any thing.


Have to agree there some of the scents are rubbish


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

I like 'Open Window' and 'Open Vents'


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Jem said:


> I like 'Open Window' and 'Open Vents'


Oh yes you can not beat the fresh smell of cow or sheep **** while driving down a country lane :lol::lol:


----------



## Haza406 (Mar 13, 2008)

AF - Sweet Shop, love it, but doesn't seem to last that long.

I buy alot of the Yankee Candle ones, Home Sweet Home is my favourite, nice cinamon smell, lasts ages and reasonably priced.

However for a little bit of nostalgia, of when I first started driving has to be Magic Tree - New Car Scent!

I've gone off the California Scent tins a bit, however when I was in the states last year I bought the orange scented spray they do, and that is amazing, and for a spray I can still smell it a few days after!

Always keep a good selection in the garage!


----------



## Ceratec (Apr 11, 2014)

MILLEFIORI "oxygen" perfect masculine but clean smell.
Available through amazon.com or like me buy loads when in Italy!


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

AG Hanging air freshener!


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

California scents strawberry


----------

